# Can I install ceramic tile onto an uneven and un-level concrete floor?



## Integraoligist (Dec 9, 2010)

Remodeling my kitchen and dining room. I've finally gotten to the flooring issue.
The entire area is 20' by 21'... one big slab of concrete.
In the kitchen area was original tile from like the 1920's (i think it's vinyl but not 100%)... it was then covered over with 3/4" plywood subfloor then laminate wood planks.

In the dining room is a 1/8" thin sheet of, i'm guessing hardwood board, then topped with carpet.

Separating the rooms was a cinder block wall that was there for looks, then where the laminate and carpet met was an inch step.

Well I took out the cinder block wall and i now see that the concrete is about 1 1/2" high on the carpet side then the wood side... then gradually goes back to level where that 1" step was.

So, the whole thing is not only uneven, but also highly un-level. I was thinking of pouring self leveling cement down but the kitchen concrete from wall to the dining room concrete 21' over is about 3" lower

So, what is my best course of action?

Thanks all!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Only if you want to have to redo it again in four to six months, do you lay tile over uneven surfaces. First thing that you will need to do, is find the high and low point, then figure out how you will need to fir it out with firring strips cut from 2x4 stock.


----------



## Integraoligist (Dec 9, 2010)

If I fir it out, then what would I use over the firring, concrete board or 3/4" plywood?

I'm trying to get away with doing this whole floor for as cheap as possible... i was going to lay 3/4" plywood then laminate over the whole thing again but I just did that in the living room area and want something else in the kitchen/dining area.

Thoughts?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You will really have to decide what is best and get it in order before moving forward. That may mean actually bringing in a contractor, and maybe have them do it to get it ready for you to lay the flooring.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You *CAN NOT* use cement board for floor sheathing/subfloor.

Plywood or OSB would be the correct products to use.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When you have the floor flattened out---what do you plan to install as the finished covering?


----------



## Integraoligist (Dec 9, 2010)

i was doing more research on leveling this floor out and am currently thinking of...

Get Quikrete 60 lb. Sand/Topping Mix from Home Depot and just put a whole new layer over the concrete (of course applying the concrete adhesive as well)

Then staining that top coat and sealing. 

Will I have to Sand the top concrete mix or is it fine enough not to?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We need a concrete guy-----itsreallyconcrete--where are you?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Get Quikrete 60 lb. Sand/Topping Mix from Home Depot.....


Not the product to use for this purpose, it will likely break up in a week of walking on it.


----------



## Integraoligist (Dec 9, 2010)

Why is that? Its made to work for less then 2" layer.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*OK then Go ahead!*


----------



## Integraoligist (Dec 9, 2010)

Why do you suggest it will breakup?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A sand mix (brick mortar) Is not designed as a floor surface----it will quickly deteriorate with foot traffic.

Any self leveling compound will also have similar problems--the thin coatings are intended to have a hard wear surface applied on top---like ceramic tile---Mike---


----------



## Integraoligist (Dec 9, 2010)

Then what type of top coat do I use?


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

Our basement bathroom was similarly very wavy and un-level. 3 bags of self leveling cement and we got it almost perfectly level. Put in the ceramic tile and it looks great. There's still a few places where you can tell it's not 100% perfect but it's held up great for the past 6 months.

So I'd say lots of self leveling concrete before you put that tile in. You have to at least get it close, preferably 100%. The only downside is it won't be cheap in the little bags from HD/Lowes. IIRC they were about $30/bag.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> *OK then Go ahead!*


 
You are still so funny,.....
:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use ceramic on top you will be fine---Look at Jiffset and Linewebers latex--read the directions---

add sand to the deep parts--makes it stronger and cheaper---mix it thin --work fast--

I've been using that brand for 18 years without an issue---Mike---


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*Mapei International* is one company that makes and sells Self Levelling Compound that is intended to be a wear-surface and is intended for use when acid-etch staining. Take alook at their website. You'll have to sift through their SLC products but it's there.:yes:

*Ardex* is another.


----------

